# What is really allowed for women in the US?



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

For example, the Pentagon allowed women to serve in combat units in 2015. Is it legal?

The constitution does not declare any rights for women other than voting.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

I think that in a constitutional state, the issuance of laws should comply with the constitution, right?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Mar 7, 2022)

The modern, 20th century Constitutional legal minds evaluation of the Constitution has determined that the word "people" implies, all people, regardless of sex or race.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> The modern, 20th century Constitutional legal minds evaluation of the Constitution has determined that the word "people" implies, all people, regardless of sex or race.


Then why the 19th amendment?


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> Constitutional legal minds


Who are they? Who gave them the right to contradict the Fathers?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Then why the 19th amendment?


I said the "MODERN" 20th CENTURY Constitutional Legal minds.  That Amendment was enacted in 1919.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> I said the "MODERN" 20th CENTURY Constitutional Legal minds.  That Amendment was enacted in 1919.


Did these "mandas" give a damn about the US Constitution?


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> 20th CENTURY


By the way, the 19th amendment was adopted in the 20th century


----------



## LuckyDuck (Mar 7, 2022)

I can only tell you that the current presidential administration doesn't give a damn about the Constitution, while looking longingly at China's government.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> For example, the Pentagon allowed women to serve in combat units in 2015. Is it legal?
> 
> The constitution does not declare any rights for women other than voting.


You have every right to make me a sammich.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Mar 7, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> I can only tell you that the current presidential administration doesn't give a damn about the Constitution, while looking longingly at China's government.


Another BIG LIE; you're very much like a LuckyDuck, FOUL.


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 7, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> You have every right to make me a sammich.



I wouldn't trust a sammichmade by rupol 2000.


----------



## shoshi (Mar 7, 2022)

The Pentagon are free to do as they wish. They make the rules for the military.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

shoshi said:


> The Pentagon are free to do as they wish. They make the rules for the military.


Pentagon can't do anything outside the law at all. Especially breaking the constitution


----------



## shoshi (Mar 7, 2022)

is there a law saying women cannot serve in combat units? I think its a bad idea. During the War for Independence in 1948 women served in combat. Not since then because for one thing it encouraged the Arabs to fight hard because they did not want the shame of surrendering to women.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> I think that in a constitutional state, the issuance of laws should comply with the constitution, right?


*Wags Wearing Wigs Concocting an American House of Lords*

That fat and overbearing Sacred Cow, the Constitution, is an anti-democratic manifesto and a blueprint for elitist tyranny.  Political bullies want to browbeat us into worshiping it like the Fundamentalists worship the Bible.  A free country would have treated it like a temporary start-up document, to be superseded by all subsequent laws, with those laws passed by national referendums given absolute priority.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

shoshi said:


> is there a law saying women cannot serve in combat units?


Yes, it's not in the constitution.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Wags Wearing Wigs Concocting an American House of Lords*
> 
> That fat and overbearing Sacred Cow, the Constitution, is an anti-democratic manifesto and a blueprint for elitist tyranny.  Political bullies want to browbeat us into worshiping it like the Fundamentalists worship the Bible.  A free country would have treated it like a temporary start-up document, to be superseded by all subsequent laws, with those laws passed by national referendums given absolute priority.


All your thoughts now will play against the right. The general referendum is the plebeians that the left-wing crooks will buy to promote whatever they want.

The American constitution is extremely right-wing, I think that there is no such thing anywhere else now. The right must hold on to it with both hands.

The ideal would be direct democracy, where only the senate - the council of leaders that decides everything, but this will not work when there is no normal right-wing system.

The Roman Republic was a compromise between patricians and plebeians, eventually degenerating into imperial dictatorship and slavery.


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> For example, the Pentagon allowed women to serve in combat units in 2015. Is it legal?
> 
> The constitution does not declare any rights for women other than voting.


I never thought you would admit to the gross misogyny in America.  
Next you'll be acknowledging the massive racism and the non existence of God. 

We are now making progress.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street 
Solving anything by plebiscites is generally the worst idea for the right. Among the plebeians there were many sophists and moneybags who manipulated the dark masses, this is not real democracy, but an ochlocracy in favor of merchants and swindlers.

That is why American law has mechanisms against ochlocracy, such as electoral systems.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> That fat and overbearing Sacred Cow


You can't insult a cow. This is the Mother of the Aryans, the Mother of Righteousness in the Universe.
Prishni - Sky Cow, from her shining udder she gave birth to the sons of the Maruts, deities of storm and wind, therefore called prsnimatarah


----------



## bodecea (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> For example, the Pentagon allowed women to serve in combat units in 2015. Is it legal?
> 
> The constitution does not declare any rights for women other than voting.


Good...in some ways, we are better fighters.   Guaranteed we are better fighters than you.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 7, 2022)

shoshi said:


> The Pentagon are free to do as they wish. They make the rules for the military.


Actually, Congress does.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 7, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Wags Wearing Wigs Concocting an American House of Lords*
> 
> That fat and overbearing Sacred Cow, the Constitution, is an anti-democratic manifesto and a blueprint for elitist tyranny.  Political bullies want to browbeat us into worshiping it like the Fundamentalists worship the Bible.  A free country would have treated it like a temporary start-up document, to be superseded by all subsequent laws, with those laws passed by national referendums given absolute priority.


Anti-American.   Are you in Russia?


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Good...in some ways, we are better fighters.   Guaranteed we are better fighters than you.


Yes, if we tie our hands and take off our underpants, you can try to hit the balls with your sharp heel


----------



## shoshi (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Yes, if we tie our hands and take off our underpants, you can try to hit the balls with your sharp heel


Some women in the IDF have seen action as border guards. I told you why women were taken out of combat units after the 1948 war. Maybe you understand maybe not.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

shoshi said:


> Some women in the IDF have seen action as border guards. I told you why women were taken out of combat units after the 1948 war. Maybe you understand maybe not.


This is a mockery of women. Violation of women's rights.


----------



## shoshi (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> This is a mockery of women. Violation of women's rights.


In my country we all have to serve. it is your duty unless exempt for religous reasons. It is different for the men. They must serve longer and train more for combat.


----------



## surada (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> For example, the Pentagon allowed women to serve in combat units in 2015. Is it legal?
> 
> The constitution does not declare any rights for women other than voting.


Voting rights for women is an amendment. Granting them the right to vote is based on all men being created equal. Why do you have this problem with civil rights? Even Muslims recognize the rights of women. Look at Jim Crow. That was an economic disaster for the South. Are you from some throwback culture?


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

shoshi said:


> In my country we all have to serve. it is your duty unless exempt for religous reasons. It is different for the men. They must serve longer and train more for combat.


Israel?


----------



## shoshi (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Israel?


i already said that yes


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

surada said:


> Even Muslims recognize the rights of women.


Muslims are descended from a matriarchy. I recognize women's rights, but these are women's rights. To be protected, the right to motherhood, to femininity. I would introduce a ban on the exploitation of women in hard male labor and so on.

This is a fraud. Men and women are different and have different rights. What is allowed for a woman should not be allowed for a man.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

surada By the way, in our labor code there are restrictions for women on hard work and heavy lifting. Doesn't it exist in the US?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> By the way, the 19th amendment was adopted in the 20th century


Not modern 20th century.  It was at the very beginning of the twentieth century, with a 19th century mentality still going on.
Anyway, the founding fathers didn't forbid women from anything, they simply said "PEOPLE."


----------



## shoshi (Mar 7, 2022)

surada said:


> Voting rights for women is an amendment. Granting them the right to vote is based on all men being created equal. Why do you have this problem with civil rights? Even Muslims recognize the rights of women. Look at Jim Crow. That was an economic disaster for the South. Are you from some throwback culture?


Saudi Arabia has recently given women the right to vote the right to drive and form their own sports leagues because the Crown Prince wants to modernize the country. He has taken power away from the religious police. However women in most Arab or Moslem nations do not the same rights I do.


----------



## surada (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Muslims are descended from a matriarchy. I recognize women's rights, but these are women's rights. To be protected, the right to motherhood, to femininity. I would introduce a ban on the exploitation of women in hard male labor and so on.
> 
> This is a fraud. Men and women are different and have different rights. What is allowed for a woman should not be allowed for a man.


Childbearing doesn't mean a woman can't be a master welder or a Bank president. Where are you from?  Strong men support women just as they are hardwired to protect and provide.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> the founding fathers didn't forbid women from anything


There was no need to specifically forbid because everything is forbiden by default, that goes without saying.


LuckyDuck said:


> with a 19th century mentality still going on.


There is no "20th century mentality", just the chatter of scammers that we will wipe away like light dust from the rock of millennia.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

surada said:


> Strong men support women


That is why they protect them from the fraud of feminists who call to take off their dresses and pick up sledgehammers to tear the uterus, or become a whore for the sake of an ephemeral "sexual freedom"


----------



## surada (Mar 7, 2022)

shoshi said:


> Saudi Arabia has recently given women the right to vote the right to drive and form their own sports leagues because the Crown Prince wants to modernize the country. He has taken power away from the religious police. However women in most Arab or Moslem nations do not the same rights I do.


The problem was that there were no traffic cops or roadside assistance or facilities for women and families. About 25 years ago Salman and King Abdullah started building those services. Bedouin women have been driving  for 50 years.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

surada said:


> The problem was that there were no traffic cops or roadside assistance or facilities for women and families. About 25 years ago Salman and King Abdullah started building those services. Bedouin women have been driving  for 50 years.


There is generally no patriarchy other than window dressing. This is not a culture where patriarchy could take root. They are constantly fidgeting, separating marital relations from the man-loving Sufi poets ,  constantly trying to demonstrate masculinity where it is difficult to see it under a microscope. This is the same as in Russia, in the Caucasus.
They live in mountainous areas and they even have almost no mountainskiers. They attack guys in droves and say that they act like real men. They recruit guys from Central Asia and Russia to their fight-clubs, and the public thinks that they are all Caucasians and so on. There are millions of tricks, all this is done precisely in order to be respected by those peoples who are now labeled "gender equality". See how Nurmagomedov behaves. He avoids fights, he hangs on leg instead of fighting, he takes off his underpants to weigh in, and he yells on every corner that he is a "man"


----------



## shoshi (Mar 7, 2022)

This rave in Riyadh would never been allowed until recent reforms. No gender separation. uncovered women dancing with men. very progressive for Saudi.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

shoshi said:


> This rave in Riyadh would never been allowed until recent reforms. No gender separation. uncovered women dancing with men. very progressive for Saudi.



I do not think that this is the most progressive thing that can be found in Islam









						Ancient Evil Practice of Bacha Bazi - Boys' Sex Slavery in Afghanistan
					

However, the Interior and Defence Ministries, as well as the National Directorate of Security "denied that Afghan security forces recruited or used child soldiers, despite multiple cases,"  Many trafficking victims ran and told that authorities forced them to have sex and brutally raped them in...




					www.seekersthoughts.com


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

Islam does not prescribe to love boys, but descriptions of the Muslim Paradise testify to the place of pederasty in the life of the Arabs, where beautiful boys, together with houris, serve the righteous: “And they will have boys among them, as if they were hidden pearls” (Quran, 52:17 –29); “and dark-eyed, like hidden pearls (Quran, 56:22-23); "And immortal boys will be among them, when you see them, you will consider them scattered pearls" (Quran, 76:19); “And they must have perfect partners in [gardens]…” (Quran, 2:25); “And they must have blameless partners in them…” (Quran, 4:57).
[...]
In Sahih al-Bukhari there is a hadith about the prohibition of a man marrying a woman whose son was his lover: "As for (who) plays with the boy: if he entered him, then he should not marry his mother." [272] There is no resentment here at "playing" with the boy;

translated from Russian from here




__





						Гомосексуализм у арабов. Запросы плоти. Еда и секс в жизни людей
					






					history.wikireading.ru
				




And after that you will argue that the Arabs have patriarchy?

If, for example, this is compared with the Avestan laws, then this is completely incomparable, there sodomy was punishable by death, with the exception of rape. But even the raped was formally punished.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

Once I even came across an advices to the prince, where he was advised to try both types of love: for women and men, so as not to deprive himself of pleasure and to know both sides of love.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

Now there is a total reshaping of history and culture, they have turned everything upside down. Yes, there was matriarchy in old Europe, and there have always been traces of it in northern Europe. But in America, no traces of matriarchy are visible, and the traditions of America have so far been absolutely patriarchal. This is evidenced by the superman cult, and the constitution itself, it is probably the only constitution of a democratic country where gender equality is not declared, and the US political system is almost like a vassal system of medieval knights.

American sports are extremely tough. I can't imagine how women will perform at rodeos, for example. Only one fool in a million would do that.
American boxing before Ali was the toughest in the world, especially before the 40s. Dempsey is the toughest boxer of all time, Tyson is just a cutie in comparison.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

Even now in America, crossfit, which Europeans do not pull because of its rigidity. Although women do CrossFit. But few people do it in Europe, and even more so somewhere in Arabia or the Caucasus.
It's not easy. CrossFit is not an easy sport, it is  only for those who have good explosive qualities - male qualites. These are mostly natural, genetically determined. Technical explosive pull-ups for example.  These are classic athletic data, such qualities are needed almost everywhere in Olimpic atletics

The fact that this style appeared in America says a lot.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

This is exactly the main reason why most women cannot punch well. They lack explosive qualities.
The female weight of the throwing core is 2 times less than the male one. Here you can see the difference very clearly. With any body weight and muscle mass, a woman is still 2 times weaker in shot throwing. Even the biggest women pumped up with testosterone cannot throw a man's weight comparable to a man.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

For comparison: the first constitution of the USSR was adopted in 1936 (before that there was only the constitution of Russia of 18, where there was also only equality in voting). It directly declared gender equality in all respects. The Americans did not do this even under Roosevelt.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Yes, if we tie our hands and take off our underpants, you can try to hit the balls with your sharp heel


Oh hun..............you have no idea how many of us know EXACTLY how to take you down.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Oh hun..............you have no idea how many of us know EXACTLY how to take you down.


Women beat me several times, I didn't feel anything. It was like a massage


----------



## bodecea (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> This is exactly the main reason why most women cannot punch well. They lack explosive qualities.
> The female weight of the throwing core is 2 times less than the male one. Here you can see the difference very clearly. With any body weight and muscle mass, a woman is still 2 times weaker in shot throwing. Even the biggest women pumped up with testosterone cannot throw a man's weight comparable to a man.


Who says we have to punch with our arms/hands.......................   You're INCEL, aren't you?


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Who says we have to punch with our arms/hands.......................   You're INCEL, aren't you?


A 3-year-old child can fire a pistol. Is he "gender equal" too?

This is a good trick for men who are physically close to the female type, they justify their "muskulinity" by the fact that they can stick an awl in the back. For such men, feminism is beneficial, and this is exactly what evolution will be if there is gender equality.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

bodecea said:


> You're INCEL, aren't you?


BTW it is also a delusion that sexual promiscuity gives some kind of courage. Male frogs are smaller than females and they ride them when they do it. This does not make them men in the human sense.

Infamous dogs know how to fuck everything, this suggests that they try to scatter the shameful seed wherever they can. The noble ones, on the contrary, avoided scattering the seed.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> BTW it is also a delusion that sexual promiscuity gives some kind of courage. Male frogs are smaller than females and they ride them when they do it. This does not make them men in the human sense.
> 
> Infamous dogs know how to fuck everything, this suggests that they try to scatter the shameful seed wherever they can. The noble ones, on the contrary, avoided scattering the seed.


You're INCEL, aren't you?


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

bodecea said:


> You're INCEL, aren't you?



what is your clitoris size?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> For example, the Pentagon allowed women to serve in combat units in 2015. Is it legal?
> 
> The constitution does not declare any rights for women other than voting.



The Constitution does not "declare" rights for anyone.  That is not its purpose.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> There was no need to specifically forbid because everything is forbiden by default, that goes without saying.
> 
> There is no "20th century mentality", just the chatter of scammers that we will wipe away like light dust from the rock of millennia.



You are 100% incorrect.  What goes without saying is that all rights are assumed by default, except where the law gives the government to right to infringe.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 7, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> The modern, 20th century Constitutional legal minds evaluation of the Constitution has determined that the word "people" implies, all people, regardless of sex or race.



A basic understanding of the English language would tell you that.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Then why the 19th amendment?



To standardize it across states.  Hate to break it to you, but not all states prohibited women from voting prior to the 19th Amendment, just as not all states viewed black people as property prior to the 13th Amendment.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Yes, it's not in the constitution.



Lots of things aren't in the Constitution.  Who told you that the Constitution is the sum total of all laws and regulations in the United States?  Because I'm thinking they did it as a joke, so they could laugh at you.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 7, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> A 3-year-old child can fire a pistol. Is he "gender equal" too?
> 
> This is a good trick for men who are physically close to the female type, they justify their "muskulinity" by the fact that they can stick an awl in the back. For such men, feminism is beneficial, and this is exactly what evolution will be if there is gender equality.



The problem with your "analogy" is that women aren't 3-year-old children.  Why don't you try learning to compare things that are actually similar?

Is that really all you've got?  "I'm physically stronger than women, so that makes me king of the world, and they should be my serfs"?


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> The Constitution does not "declare" rights for anyone


You're lying, see the 19th amendment


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 7, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> The problem with your "analogy" is that women aren't 3-year-old children


I don't see a problem


----------



## LuckyDuck (Mar 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> That is why they protect them from the fraud of feminists who call to take off their dresses and pick up sledgehammers to tear the uterus, or become a whore for the sake of an ephemeral "sexual freedom"


I'm guessing this guy is either a troll or an Islamist.


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> The Sage of Main Street
> Solving anything by plebiscites is generally the worst idea for the right.


do you mean you don't like women having a say in democracy? How considerate of you. No misogyny there. 


rupol2000 said:


> Among the plebeians there were many sophists and moneybags who manipulated the dark masses,



like the republicans nowadays? 


rupol2000 said:


> this is not real democracy, but an ochlocracy in favor of merchants and swindlers.


Finally you are waking up. Hallelujah 


rupol2000 said:


> That is why American law has mechanisms against ochlocracy, such as electoral systems.


Its a shame someone didn't tell Trump about it. He doesn't want democracy in any form.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> You're lying, see the 19th amendment



No, I'm just smarter and more educated than you are . . . which I realize isn't a high bar to clear.  The Constitution assumes that people have rights by natural default, which are then infringed upon by the government for various reasons.  The Constitution exists for the purpose of limiting government power to infringe upon the rights of citizens.

How do I know this?  I can read.  I can also then apply ACTUAL logic to what I read.

Here's the Preamble to the US Constitution:  "WE THE PEOPLE OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity, do ordain and establish this Constitution for the United States of America."  If the Constitution is established by the THE PEOPLE, how do THE PEOPLE grant rights back to themselves?  The Constitution doesn't use phrases like, "The people shall have the right . . ."  It uses phrases like, "Congress shall make no law abridging . . ." and (In the first line of Article 1) "All legislative Powers *herein granted*…"

The Ninth and Tenth Amendments make this explicit:  "The enumeration in the constitution of certain rights shall not be construed to deny or disparage others *retained by the People*", and "The powers *not delegated* to the United States by the Constitution,are reserved to the States respectively, or to the People."

The Constitution is very clear, to anyone who can read, that rights are clearly assumed to already exist in the hands of the people, and are grudgingly granted to the government by the people.

Now, let's look at the 19th Amendment:  "The right of citizens of the United States to vote *shall not be denied or abridged* by the United States or by any State on account of sex."

Once again, we see the wording that the right is already assumed to exist, and the power of government to infringe on that right is now being limited.

I would also like to point out that I, a woman, have just demonstrated that I have at least 60 IQ points on you, and about 10 years of education.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> I don't see a problem



Yeah, neither does my dog, because you have comparable intelligences.  Difference is, HE is cute and serves a purpose.  What's your excuse for imposing yourself on the world?


----------



## surada (Mar 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> There is generally no patriarchy other than window dressing. This is not a culture where patriarchy could take root. They are constantly fidgeting, separating marital relations from the man-loving Sufi poets ,  constantly trying to demonstrate masculinity where it is difficult to see it under a microscope. This is the same as in Russia, in the Caucasus.
> They live in mountainous areas and they even have almost no mountainskiers. They attack guys in droves and say that they act like real men. They recruit guys from Central Asia and Russia to their fight-clubs, and the public thinks that they are all Caucasians and so on. There are millions of tricks, all this is done precisely in order to be respected by those peoples who are now labeled "gender equality". See how Nurmagomedov behaves. He avoids fights, he hangs on leg instead of fighting, he takes off his underpants to weigh in, and he yells on every corner that he is a "man"


Are you talking about the Gulf States?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> I'm guessing this guy is either a troll or an Islamist.



I'm assuming he's just bitter because he's 40 and still a virgin, and figures he could get laid if women didn't have the freedom to turn him down and laugh at him.


----------



## surada (Mar 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> I do not think that this is the most progressive thing that can be found in Islam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saudi Arabia isn't Afghanistan or pashtun.  The pashtun claim they are descended from the tribe of Benjamin.


----------



## surada (Mar 8, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> I'm guessing this guy is either a troll or an Islamist.


Why do you think he's an islamist?


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 8, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> No, I'm just smarter and more educated than you are . . . which I realize isn't a high bar to clear. The Constitution assumes that people have rights by natural default, which are then infringed upon by the government for various reasons. The Constitution exists for the purpose of limiting government power to infringe upon the rights of citizens.
> 
> How do I know this? I can read. I can also then apply ACTUAL logic to what I read.
> 
> ...


That is, the suffragettes achieved infringement of rights when they achieved the right to vote for women? ok mr literate


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 8, 2022)

surada said:


> Are you talking about the Gulf States?


I'm talking about Islam and its Arabic roots in general. I don't know the nuances in each country.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 8, 2022)

surada said:


> Saudi Arabia isn't Afghanistan or pashtun.  The pashtun claim they are descended from the tribe of Benjamin.


It doesn't matter, it didn't come out of nowhere.

By the way, do you think Islamic Sufism and Greek Sophism have common roots?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> That is, the suffragettes achieved infringement of rights when they achieved the right to vote for women? ok mr literate



You just summarized what I said with something that bore no resemblance or relationship to what I said.  Speaking of illiterate . . .

No wonder you have no idea what the Constitution says or does, given that someone else is having to read it for you.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 8, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> You just summarized what I said with something that bore no resemblance or relationship to what I said.  Speaking of illiterate . . .
> 
> No wonder you have no idea what the Constitution says or does, given that someone else is having to read it for you.


You said that the constitution is an infringement of rights. Leave me alone.


----------



## surada (Mar 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> It doesn't matter, it didn't come out of nowhere.
> 
> By the way, do you think Islamic Sufism and Greek Sophism have common roots?


I don't know anything about Sufism. Where are you from? Is there some reason you won't answer the question?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> The Sage of Main Street
> Solving anything by plebiscites is generally the worst idea for the right. Among the plebeians there were many sophists and moneybags who manipulated the dark masses, this is not real democracy, but an ochlocracy in favor of merchants and swindlers.
> 
> That is why American law has mechanisms against ochlocracy, such as electoral systems.


*A Republic Is a Foster Government *

Once the people have the self-respect from making their own political decisions instead of being treated like adopted children, they will be suspicious of powerful cliques trying to manipulate them.  Snobs who call democracy "mob rule" show their contempt for the majority, which is why they always sell the rest of us down the river.

However, a takeover of the government must take place first so that those who wouldn't have had voting rights if referendums had existed back in the 1950s will be disenfranchised.  With our Popular Vote dominated by undesirables, referendums under the present elitist tyranny will just affirm the agenda of the Left Wing of the hereditary ruling class.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 8, 2022)

shoshi said:


> In my country we all have to serve. it is your duty unless exempt for religous reasons. It is different for the men. They must serve longer and train more for combat.


*Calling It "Selective" Service Says That Only Certain People Can Be Wasted*

Is their military obligation "deferred" if they go to college?   In Chickenhawk-ruled America, that has turned out to be pure treason.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 8, 2022)

shoshi said:


> Saudi Arabia has recently given women the right to vote the right to drive and form their own sports leagues because the Crown Prince wants to modernize the country. He has taken power away from the religious police. However women in most Arab or Moslem nations do not the same rights I do.


*Imp Press*

But MBS ordered the execution of a treasonous jurinalist, so our self-obsessed media (scribbling soliloquists) have brainwashed people against him.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> You said that the constitution is an infringement of rights. Leave me alone.



No, dumb shit.  That's what you thought I said, because you're illiterate.

And any time being confronted and challenged, instead of the applause you thought you were going to get for your whiny, bitter hatred of women, is too much for you to handle, the solution is for YOU to go cry back in your basement.  It will not ever be for you to snivel "Leave me alone" and get your way.

So long as you're spewing ignorance and I continue to find it amusing to expose you as a tiny-dicked moron, I will continue posting.  Butch up (which would probably help with your persistent virginity) or YOU leave.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> It doesn't matter, it didn't come out of nowhere.
> 
> By the way, do you think Islamic Sufism and Greek Sophism have common roots?


*Only Subhuman Bandits Would Have Settled in a Desert*

"Allah" is a borrowing from the evolutionary advanced Indo-Europeans.  It is similar to "helios," the first idea of a god, the Sun.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Then why the 19th amendment?



Because the original constitution specified white men when discussing national voting.    Some colonies allowed women to vote prior to this.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 8, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> By the way, the 19th amendment was adopted in the 20th century



The year 1919 was in the 20th century, dumbass.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2022)

WinterBorn said:


> Because the original constitution specified white men when discussing national voting.    Some colonies allowed women to vote prior to this.



The Constitution said that?  Where?


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Mar 8, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> So long as you're spewing ignorance and I continue to find it amusing to expose you as a tiny-dicked moron, I will continue posting. Butch up (which would probably help with your persistent virginity) or YOU leave.


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 9, 2022)

WinterBorn 
just get off me you fucking cretin, i'm wasting my time on you


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 9, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Only Subhuman Bandits Would Have Settled in a Desert*
> 
> "Allah" is a borrowing from the evolutionary advanced Indo-Europeans.  It is similar to "helios," the first idea of a god, the Sun.



Allah is the same as the Christian Elloh. This mythology is borrowed from the Sumerian-Akkadian myths, it has always had a Semitic origin. This Allah is an approximate analogue of the god Anu and his retinue. The Aryan gods came to Babylon later, it was Bell, from whom the Semitic Baal comes. Also known as Marduk. This is the Heaven Bull, which was the personification of the Bright Sky as well. Surya was directly the solar god there.
This is the son of Aditi, one of the Aditya brothers, I don’t know who it was in Babylon, but this is the immediate predecessor of the Greek Helios.


----------



## surada (Mar 9, 2022)

Cecilie1200 said:


> The Constitution said that?  Where?


White men who owned property m


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 9, 2022)

surada said:


> White men who owned property m


Interestingly, during the colonial period, women also had such a right. The restriction for women was introduced after the liberation from colonial dependence.









						Who got the right to vote when?
					

A history of voting rights in America.




					interactive.aljazeera.com


----------



## rupol2000 (Mar 9, 2022)

Quote:
"
Only people who own land can vote

Declaration of Independence signed. Right to vote during the Colonial and Revolutionary periods is restricted to property owners - most of whom are white male Protestants over the age of 21. But, New Jersey's constitution of the same year enfranchised all adult inhabitants who owned a specified amount of property, including women.

"

Apparently this should be interpreted as follows: any white owner of the land has the right to vote in the general case.

The shameful British and Prussian colonialism has always been feminist. There women sat on thrones.


----------



## WinterBorn (Mar 9, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> WinterBorn
> just get off me you fucking cretin, i'm wasting my time on you



You are not wasting your time.   You are learning.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 9, 2022)

surada said:


> White men who owned property m



Repeating the assertion I asked about is NOT answering the question I asked.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 9, 2022)

rupol2000 said:


> Quote:
> "
> Only people who own land can vote
> 
> ...



Quote FROM WHAT, moron?  I have already noticed that you're illiterate, but see if you can concentrate and understand this question:  Where does the CONSTITUTION restrict voting to whites, males, landowners, or anyone else?

I did not ask you to smugly quote me your talking points ordering you to "know" this, and I do not appreciate you wasting my time or my screen space answering the question you WISH I had asked, in order to avoid the question I did ask.


----------

